# Lost my filly last night



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

I didnt know where to post this but I figured here because I would be posting pics of her as well...

None of my horses were sick at all. There were no signs of being sick. In fact, I had spent most of my day out playing with them. I sat out with my little ones playing and taking pictures. Everyone was eating and happy. They were playing and all was well. Matt and I left for probably 30 minutes to go to the store thats just down the road from my house. We returned and called the group to the gate to bring them in. I even turned to him and said that we would be bringing Prism and Tenacity in first as they were always first to come flying to the gate. Prism came with Elliot and Hiawatha.... Every once in a while someone will get distracted and I think denile started to kick in early. I handed Prism to Matt and walked in to the pasture holding Elliot. I was peering to the back where I saw a dark mass at the edge of the pasture. I stared in shock. I flew accross the pasture finding my little baby dead in the snow. She was on her belly with her nose down in the snow. It was as if she had jusd dropped. I rolled her to her side and shook her. She was gone....

We are just dumbfounded. No one is sick and no one had been acting sick. Even Tenni had been playing with everyone right before I left. I even remember chuckling at her antics before I left. I was gone such a short while... We have been carefully watching everyone. Nothings wrong. It is suspected that she had an annurism or perhaps her heart.

Tenni was my first baby born. She would have been 2 on May 5th. I remember the day she came into this world. As soon as she learned to walk she staggered over to where I was crouching and wobbled right up by my ear and grunted at me. She made the funniest nosies. She never really got the whinny down. She kind of made a froggy noise that we all just loved to hear. She was a talker. She loved attention and would definately be classified as a pocket pet. She had the most lovely forelock and mom just adored the upside down horse head that was formed by a white marking on her side. I thought it looked like a question mark on her back. I have never shown but I always thought she would make a lovely liberty horse (if we could get her tail white). She had a great neck and would often flag her tail. She loved to prance and had 4 lovely socks. If I could ever get my butt into the show ring I was going to try it with her.

I dont really know what to say anymore. Im kind of in a haze as all of you know. The film I dropped of yesterday has my last pictures of her on it. I dont have it yet but when I do I will post. For now I will just post what I have. As I say every time I lose one of my beloved pets. It never gets easier but it was worth every minute I had with them. I pray she was and is happy. Thank you for listening.

birthday (a trait I am particularly fond of in a horse - pink on the nose and lips)







The question mark/upside down horse head - the question mark when viewed from above even had the period under it)






Exploring with mom











Prancing






Just her head in this one but I thought she looked so striking






Running with Mom (Hiawatha)






A very obvious Sabino






Hanging out with me






Im going to post the last on another post. I think I have too many pictures here


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful mare.


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

This is actually very close to where I found her






Racing Elliot (please excuse his dirty side)











Enjoying a fall day


----------



## sundancer (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. She was a cutie for sure. I am so glad you got to spend some play time with her before she passed. It is never easy.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 14, 2009)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is to lose one. It sounds like she never suffered and that is a blessing.


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you and I will agree that it seems she didnt suffer. When all is said and done I preffer that so much to the alternative and then having to put them down. I will of course put them down if I have to but it just makes me sick to do it myself. The act of doing it really messes with me. I much preffer that they go with no suffering and peacefully.


----------



## Mona (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 14, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I know how heart breaking that has to have been for you.[/SIZE]_


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Lisa


----------



## topnotchminis (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss! Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear you lost her





(((HUGS ))) to you in this trying time.

She was a pretty girl..


----------



## minie812 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost such a pretty filly and in the way you did. It is always a fear of mine to lose them and not know why?


----------



## Reble (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, sometimes we never know the reason. (((hugs)))


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you for your support. I really appriciate it.


----------



## Jill (Jan 14, 2009)

Katie --

I am so so sorry!!! My thoughts are with you!

Jill


----------



## Jill (Jan 14, 2009)

Katie --

I am so so sorry!!! She was such a beautiful girl!

My thoughts are with you!

Jill


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you so much Jill. I am now facing what to do with her body. I cant stand the fact of having her just hauled off to some dump.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 14, 2009)

Im so sorry! How odd how fast it happened!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 14, 2009)

Ever so sorry for the loss of your lovely girl.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 14, 2009)

Why? It's just so unfair when they are taken from us at such a young age.

My heart hurts for you.

RIP little girl.


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry.






~Sandy


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of your terrible loss.. Broke my heart to read your post and look at the beautiful pictures........

I AM SORRY





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss

She was a beautiful little girl

Lori


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry about the heartbreaking loss of your filly!


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Karen


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

Again, thank you all for your kind words and support.


----------



## JustAGamble11 (Jan 14, 2009)

o my gosh i am so sorry for your loss!



i will pray for your family and you and your beautiful little baby up in heaven.

so sorry may god bless your family


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 14, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]She was gorgeous



, [/SIZE]

very sorry for your loss.





She had a lot of love in her little life because of you.





*Hugs*


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 14, 2009)

Just heartbreaking,we'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful mare.



It's obvious she was very special to you.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so very, very sorry *hugs* She was beautiful, just beautiful. I know exactly how you feel. We lost our 3 year old Friesian, Radiance, the same way this last November. We bought her before she was even weaned, and soon as she was she came here from Holland. She was perfectly fine the night before, and dead in the morning. Vet did an autopsy and said it was colic, but that it was caused by something she had internally wrong with her, a birth defect I guess, and said she was a walking time bomb and nothing we could have done would have changed the outcome. I know you will shed many tears over your gorgeous girl. It takes time to ease the pain, but of course it will never go away completely, and your beauty will never be forgotten. *hugs again*

Jessi


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

CheyAut I didnt know you lost Radiance! I am terribly sorry to hear that! I remember her and she was just amazing. So so sorry...

Tenacity is in the back of this caricature


----------



## albahurst (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, I just read your news- I am so sorry for you. That is so heartbreaking





Rest in peace, little one.

Peggy


----------



## Brandi* (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry your little one is gone. She was beautiful


----------



## jleonard (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl. At least you have those last happy memories of her



and you know she didn't suffer


----------



## Sterling (Jan 14, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl she was. I am so sorry for your loss. It looks like the two of you had a wonderful relationship.


----------



## Gena (Jan 15, 2009)

She was beautiful, I am so sorry


----------



## dreaminmini (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Tenni. I never know quite what to say but my heart goes out to you. Know that you had a good last day with her and you know that she didn't suffer. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your little mare. I recently lost one also and it is never easy and always hard to understsnd..........sending hugs your way.......



Watcheye said:


> I didnt know where to post this but I figured here because I would be posting pics of her as well...
> None of my horses were sick at all. There were no signs of being sick. In fact, I had spent most of my day out playing with them. I sat out with my little ones playing and taking pictures. Everyone was eating and happy. They were playing and all was well. Matt and I left for probably 30 minutes to go to the store thats just down the road from my house. We returned and called the group to the gate to bring them in. I even turned to him and said that we would be bringing Prism and Tenacity in first as they were always first to come flying to the gate. Prism came with Elliot and Hiawatha.... Every once in a while someone will get distracted and I think denile started to kick in early. I handed Prism to Matt and walked in to the pasture holding Elliot. I was peering to the back where I saw a dark mass at the edge of the pasture. I stared in shock. I flew accross the pasture finding my little baby dead in the snow. She was on her belly with her nose down in the snow. It was as if she had jusd dropped. I rolled her to her side and shook her. She was gone....
> 
> We are just dumbfounded. No one is sick and no one had been acting sick. Even Tenni had been playing with everyone right before I left. I even remember chuckling at her antics before I left. I was gone such a short while... We have been carefully watching everyone. Nothings wrong. It is suspected that she had an annurism or perhaps her heart.
> ...


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Jan 15, 2009)

Om my!! This is horrible!! She was just such a pretty horse!!

I'm sorry for your lost!

Send you a big hug!!


----------



## joyenes (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers. Joyce


----------



## Connie P (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so so sorry for the loss of your little beauty. Our sincerest condolences.


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 15, 2009)

May you always feel Tenni's love shining down in your life. When you raise a pet from such a young age, there is a unique bonding . They somehow "imprint" with us and that creats a special bond.

it will be hard for a while for you. So many things will remind you of her, and you'll miss so very many things she used to do . Those memories right now may bring tears But remember, those memories will each become a cherished treasure in your heart. In time, each memory that comes to mind, will bring a little smile .

I am so sorry. I know you must be heartbroken..... please try to remember the good things and know your precious baby is now happy and healthy, looking down at you and sending you love. with deepest sympathy


----------



## twister (Jan 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful filly.

<hugs> Yvonne


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 16, 2009)

Didnt read the entire postings but I am so sorry that you have lost your beautiful filly. Was she near the fence? Could have been kicked during play?

Our neighbors lost a filly that, while playing and running with her buddies in the pasture, was looking back at them, instead of where she was going and ran straight into the fence and broke her neck. She died instantly. Do you think this might be the case??

I am so sorry- it is obvious she was well loved and cared for- many hugs to you!!


----------



## ClickMini (Jan 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your most beautiful girl.


----------



## CKC (Jan 16, 2009)

Katie- I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful filly.

Hugs coming your way.....

Kim


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Those that are born to us, that we hold in

our arms from the beginning, hold a special spot.


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 16, 2009)

*Oh my, Im so sorry for your loss sending my thoughts and prayers






:Cold-Scared



*


----------



## baybrianna (Jan 16, 2009)

i know how u feel i lost my filly corbeta about six months ago after state fair.

bri

ma's daughter


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello all and thank you for your support. Its strange not having my little lady there. I dont believe she was injured by the fence as she was a good 20 feet away from it. She was not out with big horses. Elliot is so much smaller than her and the other two dont play rough. Its just sad.


----------

